# Reheat whole butt in pan



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

IMG_20170813_215520.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 14, 2017





I cooked it for my friend at work.  Very juicy 203° rested and bone pulled. Juice in pan from smoker after 160°. I covered in foil overnight. 

Reheat in its juice 325 oven? Then shred? Thanks! [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## anglerman (Aug 14, 2017)

Never reheated an whole one my guess would be no hotter then 325 and wrap the pan tight with foil to keep the liquids in. Only heat to around 160ish then shred.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

I read some stuff. You can reheat in the aluminum pan tented with some Apple juice. 1/2 cup or so till it is about 145 internal. About 45 min at 325. Then you can proceed shredding. You can break it into sections to speed it up. [emoji]128077[/emoji] cool! In my case it's still in some fat and juices from the cooking .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

Was good looking thick butt. Took 13 hour on the ECB.














IMG_20170813_161122.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 14, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

I did put foil tent and  in a pan at 160 ish.












IMG_20170813_180127.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 14, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

Took off at 202 ..probed it and felt a bit more resistance in one area so I put it in a 300 oven 15 minutes for the heck of it. Then tented an hour sitting out before I pulled the bone out and stuck it in the fridge


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

Anglerman said:


> Never reheated an whole one my guess would be no hotter then 325 and wrap the pan tight with foil to keep the liquids in. Only heat to around 160ish then shred.


Hey, is that Mike or Mark Walters doing AAR hosting the same Mike W. that had been at WRIF ?


----------



## anglerman (Aug 14, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Hey, is that Mike or Mark Walters doing AAR hosting the same Mike W. that had been at WRIF ?



I'm gonna have to say no, this is Mark Walters and this guy lives in Georgia around the Atlanta area. He's been hosting Armed American Radio since 2009 and travels occasional to host on the road but it's normally for the firearm industry trade shows. Like the NRA convention and things


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

Lol ok.. just wondered.


----------

